# الفرق بين حب الرجل وحب المرأه



## christ my lord (2 يناير 2007)

الفرق بين حب الرجل وحب المرأه


يبلغ الحب القمة: متى تنازلت المرأة عن عنادها,,

والرجل عن كبريائه, 

،* عندما تكره المرأة رجلا الى درجة الموت,, فاعلموا انها كانت 

تحبه الى درجة الموت,, 


،* ما دمت ايها الرجل,, لا تستطيع ان تخفي عنها شيئا فانت تحبها,,


،* وراء كل امرأة ناجحة حب فاشل,, 


،* الحب الذي هو فصل واحد وحسب في حياة الرجل,, 

هو تاريخ المرأة بكامله,,

،* عندما يتهم الرجل المرأة بانها بلا قلب,,

فمن المؤكد انها خطفت قلبه, 

،* حب الرجال كالكتابة على الماء,,

واخلاصهم كالكتابة على الرمال,, 

،* قلب المرأة العاشقة محراب من ذهب,, 

غالبا ما يحتضن تمثالا من طين, 

،* اعطاء المرأة صورتها لمن تحب ,, وعد بانها ستعطي الاصل,, 


،* للمرأة ثلاث مراحل مع الحب,, 

في الاولى تحب,,, وفي الثانية تعانيه,, وفي الثالثة تأسف عليه,,

،* من الرجال كثيرون يقتلون انفسهم لاجل الحب,,

ومن النساء اكثر من يمتن من الحب, 

،* الحب عند المرأة قصة عاطفية هي بطلتها,, وعند الرجل قصة هو مؤلفها,, 

،* هناك لحظات في حياة كل امرأة تحس فيها بالحاجة الى رجل كي تحبه بكل جوارحها,, 
،* الحب: امرأة ورجل,, وحرمان, 

،* مهما تكن المرأة ثرثارة فان الحب يعلمها السكوت,,

،* اجمل امرأة هي المرأة التي ترتعد كلمات الحب على شفتيها,,

،* الرجل في حبه يحب دائما ان يعرف كل ما تفعله المرأة,,

،* اذا احبت المرأة الرجل,, لم تذل رجولته ابدا ,, 

،* في الحب: الرجل مهاجم,, والمرأة مدافعة,, 

،* عندما يحب الرجل امرأة فانه يفعل اي شيء من اجلها,, 

الا شيئا واحدا هو ان يستمر في حبها ,, 

،* منطق المرأة يجري على سنة من تحبه وتهواه,, 

،* الرجل ابرع من المرأة في الصداقة ,, ولكنها ابرع منه في الحب,,

،* الرجل اذا احب فهو كالثعلب مراوغ,, حذر,,

اما المرأة اذا احبت اخلصت,, وضحت,, 

،** إن حباً أمكن يوماً أن ينتهي,, لم يكن في يوم من الأيام حباً حقيقياً,, 

،** لا ينزع الحب من قلب المرأة إلا حب جديد,, 

،** لا تستطيع المرأة أن تعيش بدون حبيب,, 

،** قلة الاكثراث هو أخوف ما تخافه المرأة,, 

،** الحب يهبط على المرأة في لحظة مملوءة بالسكون والإعجاب,, 

،** المرأة تحب الرجل لأجل نفسه,, والرجل يحب المرأة لأجل نفسه أيضاً,, 

،** حب الرجل سطر,, وحب المرأة صفحات,, 

،** سعادة المرأة في أن تحب الرجل وتخضع له,, 

،** حالما تحب المرأة,, تبدأ تمزق قلبها بالمخاوف والظنون,,

،** الإحساس والحب والإخلاص,, كل ذلك سيبقى مكتوباً على المرأة أن تقوم به,, 

قيل في الرجل بعض الأقاويل ,, بعضها حقيقة و البعض الآخر على سبيل السخرية 

الرجل الساذج يطلب من المرأة أن تحبه ,,, و الرجل المجرب يجعلها تحبه 

الرجل هو المادة الخام التي تعمل فيها المرأة اللمسات الأخيرة 

الرجال يقولون في النساء ما يروقهم , و النساء يفعلن بالرجال ما 

يروقهن 

الرجال يحبون بسرعة , لكنهم يكرهون ببطء 

إذا رأيت الرجل لجوجا , مماريا , معجبا بنفسه فقد تمت خسارته 

الرجال ثلاثة أنواع :

رجل يدَعي أنه على حق و هو العنيد ,

و رجل يعترف أنه على خطأ و هو العاقل , 

و رجل يؤكد أنه على خطأ حين يكون على صواب و هذا هو المتزوج 

الرجل المصاب بداء الحب يتحول من صياد إلى طريدة 

شيئان يحبهما الرجل : الخطر و اللهو , و هو يحب المرأة لأنها أخطر

أنواع اللهو 

الرجل حبل مشدود فوق هوة بين الحيوان و السوبرمان 

لكل رجل امرأة أحلام بعيدة المنال , تكون أحيانا موجودة على الأرض , و تكون غالبا في ضمير المجهول 

حين يرتكب الرجل بلاهة يقولون : ما أشد بلاهته . و حين ترتكب المرأة

بلاهة يقولون : ما أشد بلاهة النساء !!!! 

يفقد الرجل أوهامه أولا , ثم أسنانه , و أخيرا طيشه 

خاطب في الرجل عقلة , و في المرأة قلبها , و في الأحمق أذنه 

الرجال أطفال كبار 

الرجال يمكنهم أن يقاوموا نظرية صائبة و يستسلمون لنظرة 

الرجال يحلمون قبل الزواج , و يستيقظون بعده 

يستدل على الرجل بأعماله , و على أصلة بعقله 

قوة الرجل بدماغه و قوة المرأة بدموعها 


منقول


إذا بارت الحيل وضاقت السبل وانتهت ألأمال وتقطعت الحبال....فنادى ياالله​


----------



## K A T Y (2 يناير 2007)

جميل بجد يا يوساب وفي فعلا حاجات كتيرة عجبتني


،* عندما تكره المرأة رجلا الى درجة الموت,, فاعلموا انها كانت تحبه الى درجة الموت,, 

عندما يتهم الرجل المرأة بانها بلا قلب,,فمن المؤكد انها خطفت قلبه,

،** لا ينزع الحب من قلب المرأة إلا حب جديد,, 

وحاجات كتير تاني ديه اكتر حاجة

ميرسي جدا علي الموضوع دا


----------



## christ my lord (2 يناير 2007)

K A T Y قال:


> جميل بجد يا يوساب وفي فعلا حاجات كتيرة عجبتني
> 
> 
> ،* عندما تكره المرأة رجلا الى درجة الموت,, فاعلموا انها كانت تحبه الى درجة الموت,,
> ...



شكراا ليكى يا كاتى على مرورك الجميل دة ... وربنا يباركك


----------



## +++حنين+++ (2 يناير 2007)

*عندما تكره المرأة رجلا الى درجة الموت,, فاعلموا انها كانت 

تحبه الى درجة الموت,, 
حب الرجال كالكتابة على الماء,,

واخلاصهم كالكتابة على الرمال,, 

لا تعليق 
+++ حنين +++*​


----------



## christ my lord (2 يناير 2007)

+++حنين+++ قال:


> *عندما تكره المرأة رجلا الى درجة الموت,, فاعلموا انها كانت
> 
> تحبه الى درجة الموت,,
> حب الرجال كالكتابة على الماء,,
> ...



شكراا يا حنين على المرور .. ربنا يباركك


----------



## tina_tina (2 يناير 2007)

جميل جدا يا يوساب
بس انا فى نظرى ان مفيش فرق بين الحب عند الرجل والمراة فكلاهما 
انسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسان​


----------



## christ my lord (3 يناير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> جميل جدا يا يوساب
> بس انا فى نظرى ان مفيش فرق بين الحب عند الرجل والمراة فكلاهما
> انسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسان​



شكراا على مرورك .. ولكن طبعاا هناك فرق بين حب المراة وحب الرجل​


----------



## mr.hima (3 يناير 2007)

_شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة .....أول مرة واحد يدي المراة حقها في أنو يعرف أنة في فرق بين حب المرأة وحب الراجل
وأكتر جملة عجبتني_ الرجل ابرع من المرأة في الصداقة ,, ولكنها ابرع منه في الحب,,


----------



## christ my lord (3 يناير 2007)

mr.hima قال:


> _شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة .....أول مرة واحد يدي المراة حقها في أنو يعرف أنة في فرق بين حب المرأة وحب الراجل
> وأكتر جملة عجبتني_ الرجل ابرع من المرأة في الصداقة ,, ولكنها ابرع منه في الحب,,



الف شكر على مرورك .. وربنا يباركك​


----------



## نادورة (26 فبراير 2007)

بما ان الي علي راسه بطحه بييحسس عاليها:smil13: 
 فوراء نجاح اي امرأةحب فاشل ​عجباني قووووووووووووووووووووي :yahoo:


----------



## نادورة (26 فبراير 2007)

بما ان الي علي راسه بطحه بييحسس عاليها:smil13: 
 فوراء نجاح اي امرأةحب فاشل ​عجباني قووووووووووووووووووووي :yahoo:


----------



## twety (27 فبراير 2007)

الرجل اذا احب فهو كالثعلب مراوغ,, حذر,,

اما المرأة اذا احبت اخلصت,, وضحت,, 

*بالذمه مش حرام*
*ياريت بجد الراجل يحترم مشاعرواحاسيس البنت*
*ويكون قد كلمته ووعده ليها*
*بس عموما الموضوع جميل *
*ربنا يباركك *


----------



## christ my lord (27 فبراير 2007)

نادورة قال:


> بما ان الي علي راسه بطحه بييحسس عاليها:smil13:
> 
> فوراء نجاح اي امرأةحب فاشل ​
> عجباني قووووووووووووووووووووي :yahoo:


 
الف شكر على مرورك يا نادورة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## christ my lord (27 فبراير 2007)

twety قال:


> الرجل اذا احب فهو كالثعلب مراوغ,, حذر,,
> 
> اما المرأة اذا احبت اخلصت,, وضحت,,
> 
> ...


 
الف شكر على مرورك يا توتى
ربنا يباركك​ 
​


----------



## veansea (3 مارس 2007)

الموضوع هايل بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## christ my lord (3 مارس 2007)

veansea قال:


> الموضوع هايل بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


 

الف شكر على مرورك يا فنيسيا .. ربنا يباركك


----------



## جورج كمال (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين حب الرجل وحب المرأه*

*:smil13: ​*


----------



## جورج كمال (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين حب الرجل وحب المرأه*

الي نادورة 
الحب والخوف لا يجتمعان في قلب واحد


----------



## جورج كمال (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين حب الرجل وحب المرأه*

:94:  *كل سنه والجميع بخير *
*شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الجميل ده 
بس في حاجة بسيطة كدة 
احيانا يكون الحب هو سبب نجاح المرأة او الرجل اذا كان حب بلا خوف 
نصحيه ( من يحب لا يخاف ومن يخاف لا يحب )
للجميع .... ابحث عن الحب ولا تبحث عن الخوف من الدنيا 
الحب الفاشل هو الحب الذي سيطر عليه الخوف 
فإذا سيطر الحب مرة اخري فتاكد انه ليس فاشل انما تعرض للخوف *

:smile02 :smile02


----------



## candy shop (20 يونيو 2007)

*الفــــــــــــرق بين حب الرجــــل وحب المـــرأه*

الفــــــــــــرق بين حب الرجــــل وحب المـــرأه​


يبلغ الحب القمة: متى تنازلت المرأة عن عنادها,, والرجل عن كبريائه,
- عندما تكره المرأة رجلا الى درجة الموت,, فاعلموا انها كانت تحبه الى درجة الموت,,
- ما دمت ايها الرجل,, لا تستطيع ان تخفي عنها شيئا فانت تحبها,,
- وراء كل امرأة ناجحة حب فاشل,,
- الحب الذي هو فصل واحد وحسب في حياة الرجل,, هو تاريخ المرأة بكامله,,
- عندما يتهم الرجل المرأة بانها بلا قلب,, فمن المؤكد انها خطفت قلبه,​

- حب الرجال كالكتابة على الماء,, واخلاصهم كالكتابة على الرمال,,
- قلب المرأة العاشقة محراب من ذهب,, غالبا ما يحتضن تمثالا من طين,
- اعطاء المرأة صورتها لمن تحب ,, وعد بانها ستعطي الاصل,,
- للمرأة ثلاث مراحل مع الحب,, في الاولى تحب,,, وفي الثانية تعانيه,, وفي الثالثة تأسف عليه,,
- من الرجال كثيرون يقتلون انفسهم لاجل الحب,, ومن النساء اكثر من يمتن من الحب,
- الحب عند المرأة قصة عاطفية هي بطلتها,, وعند الرجل قصة هو مؤلفها,,​
- هناك لحظات في حياة كل امرأة تحس فيها بالحاجة الى رجل كي تحبه بكل جوارحها,,
- الحب: امرأة ورجل,, وحرمان,
-مهما تكن المرأة ثرثارة فان الحب يعلمها السكوت,,
- الرجل في حبه يحب دائما ان يعرف كل ما تفعله المرأة,,
- اذا احبت المرأة الرجل,, لم تذل رجولته ابدا ,,
- في الحب: الرجل مهاجم,, والمرأة مدافعة,,​
- عندما يحب الرجل امرأة فانه يفعل اي شيء من اجلها,, الا شيئا واحدا هو ان يستمر في حبها ,,
- منطق المرأة يجري على سنة من تحبه وتهواه,,
- الرجل ابرع من المرأة في الصداقة ,, ولكنها ابرع منه في الحب,,
- الرجل اذا احب فهو كالثعلب مراوغ,, حذر,, اما المرأة اذا احبت اخلصت,, وضحت,,
--- إن حباً أمكن يوماً أن ينتهي,, لم يكن في يوم من الأيام حباً حقيقياً,,​- المرأة تحب الرجل لأجل نفسه,, والرجل يحب المرأة لأجل نفسه أيضاً,,​
- حب الرجل سطر,, وحب المرأة صفحات,,
- سعادة المرأة في أن تحب الرجل وتخضع له,,​


----------



## basboosa (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفــــــــــــرق بين حب الرجــــل وحب الم*

- عندما تكره المرأة رجلا الى درجة الموت,, فاعلموا انها كانت تحبه الى درجة الموت,,
- وراء كل امرأة ناجحة حب فاشل

- عندما يحب الرجل امرأة فانه يفعل اي شيء من اجلها,, الا شيئا واحدا هو ان يستمر في حبها ,,
- الرجل ابرع من المرأة في الصداقة ,, ولكنها ابرع منه في الحب,,
- المرأة تحب الرجل لأجل نفسه,, والرجل يحب المرأة لأجل نفسه أيضاً,,​

مرسى يا كاندى بجدكلام جميل جدا​


----------



## marnono2021 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفــــــــــــرق بين حب الرجــــل وحب الم*

كلام رائع وانا بقرأها حسيت انك بتوصفى احاسيس الواحد احيانا بحس بيها 
موضوع جميل اشكرك عليه

:Love_Mailbox:
سلامى للجميع


----------



## candy shop (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفــــــــــــرق بين حب الرجــــل وحب الم*

اشكرك يا بسبوسه

يا حببتى على الرد​


----------



## candy shop (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفــــــــــــرق بين حب الرجــــل وحب الم*

اشكرك على الرد

واشكرا ربنا ان المواضيع عجباكوا

شكراااا ياmarnono2021​


----------



## mrmr120 (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفــــــــــــرق بين حب الرجــــل وحب الم*

*بجد موضوع هايل ياكاندى*
*تسلم ايدك ياقمر*​


----------



## asula (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفــــــــــــرق بين حب الرجــــل وحب الم*

الرجل اذا احب فهو كالثعلب مراوغ,, حذر,, اما المرأة اذا احبت اخلصت,, وضحت,,

حلو كثير 
شكرا على هالكلمات الصادقة 
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفــــــــــــرق بين حب الرجــــل وحب الم*

ميرسى ليكى يا مرموره

يا حببتى​


----------



## candy shop (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفــــــــــــرق بين حب الرجــــل وحب الم*

شكراااااااا ليكى انتى 

على كلامك الجميل يا asula​


----------



## veronika (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفــــــــــــرق بين حب الرجــــل وحب المـــرأه*

الموضوع  اكثر من  رائع
      بجد  كلام  جامد جدا  و عجبني  اوي
                                    ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفــــــــــــرق بين حب الرجــــل وحب المـــرأه*

شكرا ليكى على الرد

يا veronika​


----------



## twety (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفــــــــــــرق بين حب الرجــــل وحب المـــرأه*

كلام جمييييييييييييييل

بس اللى يفهم هو الى يكسب

ميرسى ياقمر على مواضبعك العسل دى

وفعلا بجد دى بتوصف احاسيس حقيقيه

ربنا يعوضك

واهو خطى كنببببببببببببببير
بس علشان ننول الرشا :a82:


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفــــــــــــرق بين حب الرجــــل وحب المـــرأه*

ميرسي يا تويتى يا حببتى على كلامك الجميل

كويس الخط كده

وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## maria123 (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفــــــــــــرق بين حب الرجــــل وحب المـــرأه*

كلام رائع


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الفــــــــــــرق بين حب الرجــــل وحب المـــرأه*

ميرسى يا ماريا​


----------



## sandra2000 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين حب الرجل وحب المرأه*

يبلغ الحب القمة: متى تنازلت المرأة عن عنادها,,

والرجل عن كبريائه


جاااااااااااامد يا مان الموضوع ده


----------



## christ my lord (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين حب الرجل وحب المرأه*

*الف شكر لجورج وساندرا على مروركم الجميل دة ومرحب بيكى يا ساندرا فى المنتدى*
*الرب يبارك فى حياتكم*​


----------



## noraa (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*ما الفرق بين حب المراءة وحب  الرجل*

يبلغ الحب القمة: متى تنازلت المرأة عن (((عنادها))),, والرجل عن (((كبريائه))),
- عندما تكره المرأة رجلا الى درجة الموت,, فاعلموا انها كانت تحبه الى درجة الموت,,
- ما دمت ايها الرجل,, لا تستطيع ان تخفي عنها شيئا فانت تحبها,,
- وراء كل امرأة ناجحة حب فاشل,,
- الحب الذي هو فصل واحد وحسب في حياة الرجل,, هو تاريخ المرأة بكامله,,
- عندما يتهم الرجل المرأة بانها بلا قلب,, فمن المؤكد انها خطفت قلبه,

- حب الرجال كالكتابة على الماء,, واخلاصهم كالكتابة على الرمال,,
- قلب المرأة العاشقة محراب من ذهب,, غالبا ما يحتضن تمثالا من طين,
- اعطاء المرأة صورتها لمن تحب ,, وعد بانها ستعطي الاصل,,
- للمرأة ثلاث مراحل مع الحب,, في الاولى تحب,,, وفي الثانية تعانيه,, وفي الثالثة تأسف عليه,,
- من الرجال كثيرون يقتلون انفسهم لاجل الحب,, ومن النساء اكثر من يمتن من الحب,
- الحب عند المرأة قصة عاطفية هي بطلتها,, وعند الرجل قصة هو مؤلفها,,

- هناك لحظات في حياة كل امرأة تحس فيها بالحاجة الى رجل كي تحبه بكل جوارحها,,
- الحب: امرأة ورجل,, وحرمان,
-مهما تكن المرأة ثرثارة فان الحب يعلمها السكوت,,
- الرجل في حبه يحب دائما ان يعرف كل ما تفعله المرأة,,
- اذا احبت المرأة الرجل,, لم تذل رجولته ابدا ,,
- في الحب: الرجل مهاجم,, والمرأة مدافعة,,

- عندما يحب الرجل امرأة فانه يفعل اي شيء من اجلها,, الا شيئا واحدا هو ان يستمر في حبها ,,
- منطق المرأة يجري على سنة من تحبه وتهواه,,
- الرجل ابرع من المرأة في الصداقة ,, ولكنها ابرع منه في الحب,,
- الرجل اذا احب فهو كالثعلب مراوغ,, حذر,, اما المرأة اذا احبت اخلصت,, وضحت,,
--- إن حباً أمكن يوماً أن ينتهي,, لم يكن في يوم من الأيام حباً حقيقياً,,

- لا ينزع الحب من قلب المرأة إلا حب جديد,,
- لا تستطيع المرأة أن تعيش بدون حبيب,,
- قلة الاكثراث هو أخوف ما تخافه المرأة,,
- الحب يهبط على المرأة في لحظة مملوءة بالسكون والإعجاب,,
- المرأة تحب الرجل لأجل نفسه,, والرجل يحب المرأة لأجل نفسه أيضاً,,


- حب الرجل سطر,, وحب المرأة صفحات,,
- سعادة المرأة في أن تحب الرجل وتخضع له,,
- حالما تحب المرأة,, تبدأ تمزق قلبها بالمخاوف والظنون,,
- الإحساس والحب والإخلاص,, كل ذلك سيبقى مكتوباً على المرأة أن تقوم به,
:66:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما الفرق بين حب المراءة وحب  الرجل*

موضوع جميل اوى
تسلم ايدك يا جميل​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما الفرق بين حب المراءة وحب  الرجل*

موضوع جميل جدآ جدآ و كل كلمة و حرف فية صح 100 %​


----------



## mrmr120 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما الفرق بين حب المراءة وحب  الرجل*

بجد موضوع هايل اوى اوى 
روووووووعة وكل حاجة فية صح
بجد تسلم ايدك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما الفرق بين حب المراءة وحب  الرجل*

الرجل ابرع من المرأة في الصداقة ,, ولكنها ابرع منه في الحب,,
مقووووووووووووووله صحيحه جدا ......فالرجل صديق رائع ومثالى ولكن المرأه فى الحب لايقارن بها الرجل .
- الرجل اذا احب فهو كالثعلب مراوغ,, حذر,, اما المرأة اذا احبت اخلصت,, وضحت,,
فعلا ........كلام مظبوووووط .
--- إن حباً أمكن يوماً أن ينتهي,, لم يكن في يوم من الأيام حباً حقيقياً,,
اكيد والمقصود هنا ليس  انتهاء  تواجد الطرفين معاً   فالحب قد يعيش حتى بدون اى  توااااصل ......فقط ان كان حب حقيقى .
ميرسى يا نووووورا  تعبيرااات رائعه.........ربنا معاكى يا قمر .


----------



## girl of my lord (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما الفرق بين حب المراءة وحب  الرجل*

الله يانورا موضوع هاااااااايل جدااااااااااا
وكله بيدل علي ان المرأه مخلصه اكتر من الرجل
ميرسي لتعبك


----------



## noraa (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما الفرق بين حب المراءة وحب  الرجل*

مرسى لردودكم الجميلة ومرورك اللى بينورنى  مرسى فراسة مسى مرمر مرسى  دوناة ميرسى دولى مرسى مرمر 120


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 مايو 2009)

*الفرق بين حب الرجل وحب المرأة*

*الحب القمة: متى تنازلت المرأة عن عنادها,, والرجل عن كبريائه,*

*عندما تكره المرأة رجلا الى درجة الموت,, فاعلموا انها كانت تحبه الى درجة الموت,, *

*ما دمت ايها الرجل,, لا تستطيع ان تخفي عنها شيئا فانت تحبها,,*


*الحب الذي هو فصل واحد وحسب في حياة الرجل,, هو تاريخ المرأة بكامله,, *



*عندما يتهم الرجل المرأة بانها بلا قلب,, فمن المؤكد انها خطفت قلبه,*



*اعطاء المرأة صورتها لمن تحب ,, وعد بانها ستعطي الاصل,, *



*للمرأة ثلاث مراحل مع الحب,, في الاولى تحب,,, وفي الثانية تعانيه,, وفي الثالثة تأسف عليه,, *


*من الرجال كثيرون يقتلون انفسهم لاجل الحب,, ومن النساء اكثر من يمتن من الحب...*



*الحب عند المرأة قصة عاطفية هي بطلتها,, وعند الرجل قصة هو مؤلفها,,*



*مهما تكن المرأة ثرثارة فان الحب يعلمها السكوت,, *



*اجمل امرأة هي المرأة التي ترتعد كلمات الحب على شفتيها,, *


*الرجل في حبه يحب دائما ان يعرف كل ما تفعله المرأة,, *



*اذا احبت المرأة الرجل,, لم تذل رجولته ابدا ,, *



*في الحب: الرجل مهاجم,, والمرأة مدافعة,, *



*عندما يحب الرجل امرأة فانه يفعل اي شيء من اجلها *



*منطق المرأة يجري على سنة من تحبه وتهواه,, *



*الرجل ابرع من المرأة في الصداقة ,, ولكنها ابرع منه في الحب,, *



*الرجل اذا احب فهو كالثعلب مراوغ,, حذر,, اما المرأة اذا احبت اخلصت,, وضحت,,*



*إن حباً أمكن يوماً أن ينتهي,, لم يكن في يوم من الأيام حباً حقيقياً,, *



*لا ينزع الحب من قلب المرأة إلا حب جديد,, *


*لا تستطيع المرأة أن تعيش بدون حبيب,, *


*الحب يهبط على المرأة في لحظة مملوءة بالسكون والإعجاب,,*


*حب الرجل سطر,, وحب المرأة صفحات,, *


*سعادة المرأة في أن تحب الرجل وتخضع له*


*الإحساس والحب والإخلاص,, كل ذلك سيبقى مكتوباً على المرأة أن تقوم به,, *




*الرجل الساذج يطلب من المرأة أن تحبه ,,, و الرجل المجرب يجعلها تحبه *


*خاطب في الرجل عقلة , و في المرأة قلبها *




*الرجال يمكنهم أن يقاوموا نظرية صائبة و يستسلمون لنظرة *


*قوة الرجل بدماغه و قوة المرأة بدموعها*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين حب الرجل وحب المرأة*

*موضوع رااااائع بريسكلا
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
تعيشي وتجبلنا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين حب الرجل وحب المرأة*

شكرا على المقارنه بين حب الرجل والمرأه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين حب الرجل وحب المرأة*

مشكورة يا بريسكلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين حب الرجل وحب المرأة*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع رااااائع بريسكلا
> مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
> تعيشي وتجبلنا​*


*
ميرسى يا روكااااا
نورتى الموضوع
ربنايباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين حب الرجل وحب المرأة*



kokoman قال:


> شكرا على المقارنه بين حب الرجل والمرأه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*ميرسى يا كوكو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين حب الرجل وحب المرأة*



كليمو قال:


> مشكورة يا بريسكلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*ميرسى كليمووووووو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## العجايبي (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين حب الرجل وحب المرأة*

*موضوع حميل جداا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين حب الرجل وحب المرأة*

*موضوع جميل اوى
ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## magood012 (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين حب الرجل وحب المرأة*

موضوع جميل جدا وعجبني اوي 

وياريت تجبيلنا مواضيع اكتر من النوع ده

لان الشباب بيهتم جدا بال حب في الفتره دي

شكرا يا بريسكلا وربنا يبارمك تعبك


----------



## Rosetta (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين حب الرجل وحب المرأة*

*الله يا بريسكلا ..
موضوع واقعي ..
مرسي يا قمر​*


----------



## maria123 (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين حب الرجل وحب المرأة*

موضوع رائعععععععععععع


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين حب الرجل وحب المرأة*



العجايبي قال:


> *موضوع حميل جداا
> ربنا يباركك​*



*ميرسى يا عجايبى
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين حب الرجل وحب المرأة*



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوى
> ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ميرسى لمرورك بنت العدرا
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين حب الرجل وحب المرأة*



magood012 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا وعجبني اوي
> 
> وياريت تجبيلنا مواضيع اكتر من النوع ده
> 
> ...



*ميرسى كتير مجود لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين حب الرجل وحب المرأة*



red rose88 قال:


> *الله يا بريسكلا ..
> موضوع واقعي ..
> مرسي يا قمر​*



*ميرسى يا روز
نورتى يا قمرة​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين حب الرجل وحب المرأة*



maria123 قال:


> موضوع رائعععععععععععع



*ميرسى يا ماريا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 يناير 2010)

*حب الرجل سطر ... وحب المراة صفحات*

يبلغ الحب القمة: متى تنازلت المرأة عن عنادها,, والرجل عن كبريائه

عندما تكره المرأة رجلا الى درجة الموت,, فاعلموا انها كانت تحبه الى درجة الموت 

ما دمت ايها الرجل,, لا تستطيع ان تخفي عنها شيئا فانت تحبها 

وراء كل امرأة ناجحة حب فاشل 

الحب الذي هو فصل واحد وحسب في حياة الرجل,, هو تاريخ المرأة بكامله 

عندما يتهم الرجل المرأة بانها بلا قلب,, فمن المؤكد انها خطفت قلبه 



حب الرجال كالكتابة على الماء,, واخلاصهم كالكتابة على الرمال

قلب المرأة العاشقة محراب من ذهب,, غالبا ما يحتضن تمثالا من طين 

اعطاء المرأة صورتها لمن تحب ,, وعد بانها ستعطي الاصل 

للمرأة ثلاث مراحل مع الحب,, في الاولى تحب,,, وفي الثانية تعانيه,, وفي الثالثة تأسف عليه

من الرجال كثيرون يقتلون انفسهم لاجل الحب,, ومن النساء اكثر من يمتن من الحب

الحب عند المرأة قصة عاطفية هي بطلتها,, وعند الرجل قصة هو مؤلفها 



هناك لحظات في حياة كل امرأة تحس فيها بالحاجة الى رجل كي تحبه بكل جوارحها 

الحب: امرأة ورجل,, وحرمان 

مهما تكن المرأة ثرثارة فان الحب يعلمها السكوت 

الرجل في حبه يحب دائما ان يعرف كل ما تفعله المرأة 

اذا احبت المرأة الرجل,, لم تذل رجولته ابدا 

في الحب: الرجل مهاجم,, والمرأة مدافعة 



عندما يحب الرجل امرأة فانه يفعل اي شيء من اجلها,, الا شيئا واحدا هو ان يستمر في حبها 

منطق المرأة يجري على سنة من تحبه وتهواه 

الرجل ابرع من المرأة في الصداقة ,, ولكنها ابرع منه في الحب 

الرجل اذا احب فهو كالثعلب مراوغ,, حذر,, اما المرأة اذا احبت اخلصت,, وضحت 

إن حباً أمكن يوماً أن ينتهي,, لم يكن في يوم من الأيام حباً حقيقياً,, 



لا ينزع الحب من قلب المرأة إلا حب جديد 

لا تستطيع المرأة أن تعيش بدون حبيب

قلة الاكثراث هو أخوف ما تخافه المرأة 

الحب يهبط على المرأة في لحظة مملوءة بالسكون والإعجاب

المرأة تحب الرجل لأجل نفسه,, والرجل يحب المرأة لأجل نفسه أيضاً 



حب الرجل سطر,, وحب المرأة صفحات 

سعادة المرأة في أن تحب الرجل وتخضع له 

حالما تحب المرأة,, تبدأ تمزق قلبها بالمخاوف والظنون 

الإحساس والحب والإخلاص,, كل ذلك سيبقى مكتوباً على المرأة أن تقوم به
​


----------



## tenaaaa (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: حب الرجل سطر ... وحب المراة صفحات*

فعلا المرأة مخلصه عن الرجل

عشان يعرفو قيمتنا

ثانكس روزي


----------



## روزي86 (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: حب الرجل سطر ... وحب المراة صفحات*

هههههههههههه

نورتي يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: حب الرجل سطر ... وحب المراة صفحات*


كلمات حلوة عن المراءة

الكلام دة قالوه العظماء بالتاريخ

الك الشكر

يسوع يباركك


----------



## Mary Gergees (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: حب الرجل سطر ... وحب المراة صفحات*

*جميل اووووووى يا روزى بجد
حلووووو
ربنا يباركك
ويستاهل تقييم يا قمر​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: حب الرجل سطر ... وحب المراة صفحات*

كلام جميل 
ميرسى لك ياروزى على الموضوع الرائع 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## روزي86 (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: حب الرجل سطر ... وحب المراة صفحات*

ميرسي يا كليمو علي مرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: حب الرجل سطر ... وحب المراة صفحات*

ميرسي يا ماري يا عسوله
نورتي يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: حب الرجل سطر ... وحب المراة صفحات*

ميرسي يا ديدي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك يا حبيبتي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: حب الرجل سطر ... وحب المراة صفحات*

*جامد جدا
ثانكس روزى​*


----------



## روزي86 (14 يناير 2010)

*رد: حب الرجل سطر ... وحب المراة صفحات*

نورتي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## meraaa (14 يناير 2010)

*رد: حب الرجل سطر ... وحب المراة صفحات*

_شويه اقوال جامده جدا فظييييييييعه.. ميرسى ياروزى
ربنا معاكى ياقمر​_


----------



## روزي86 (14 يناير 2010)

*رد: حب الرجل سطر ... وحب المراة صفحات*

ميرسي يا ميرا يا قمر

نورتي يا حبي


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## Mason (22 فبراير 2010)

_ميرسى على الموضوع القيم دا_
_ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


----------

